
Is it possible to make floating point calculations completely deterministic? - kibwen
https://gafferongames.com/post/floating_point_determinism/
======
kibwen
I discovered this link in a blog post discussing the nuances of constant
evaluation in Rust:
[https://www.ralfj.de/blog/2018/07/19/const.html](https://www.ralfj.de/blog/2018/07/19/const.html)
. Turns out that the vagaries of floating point make it a bit of a hazard to
do constant evaluation in any case where the correctness of your type system
relies on constant calculations having the same result as runtime
calculations. :)

